# Stiff Bindings, Bigger Guy



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys, I was hoping for advice. I need to replace my 2009 Ride SPI bindings. I like the stiffness, it seems to move me (230 lbs), my size 11.5 US boots, and larger boards well (162 and 166). My riding style is mostly bombing groomers and some tree, but no park. I jump just to remember I am 36 years old and then don't do it anymore.

I'm mostly riding my 2013 Gnu Billy Goat, but I think I want to pick up a 2014 Billy Goat to go back to camber dominant riding (i like the board, but its a bit floaty). My boots are Salomon Malamutes 11.5 US

Anyway, there are so many good bindings. Here are some of the interesting things I see. 

Flux SF
Burton Malvita
Union Factory

I thought about the Ride Capos too since I like the stiff aluminum, but I read they were sloppy feeling on the boot and that is the one thing that I don't like about the Ride SPI is how loose they feel on my Malamute boots.

Any thoughts? I live in the flatland, so there is no where around I can try them on. Thanks so much.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

How stiff are you looking for? Now Drive or O-Drive? Haven't tried them myself but seem to read only good things about them. Probably going to pick up a pair of the IPO next season.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

i am 42 and ride a 2013/14 Billy Goat (last years model). I have Burton Genesis bindings which work nicely. You can't go wrong with Burton Bindings. If you like a really stiff setup, go for the Burton Diodes. Lots of parts, great warranty, bombproof. I didn't like the IPO's but many do. I cannot comment on the Malavitas - can only say I will be picking up a pair if and when they go on sale for the quiver.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I've ridden the capo and factory on my 166 and in my mind that the factory blew the capo out of the water in every category. I ride mostly the same as you. Of course I'm sure others might disagree but we have a lot in common, I'm 34 6'5" 260+ and like the ride similar terrain on similarly sized boards as you. So take that for what it is worth. I think you'd be very happy on the factory. I've got somewhere around 45 or 50 days on mine.

If we ever hooked up and rode together sometime I could let you try my factories for a few laps. I'm in Michigan as well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux SF would be my pick. Had the Factory and didn't much care for them, SF is more responsive and more comfortable. The Malavitas aren't all that stiff, certainly not when compared to the SFs or those old school SPIs you've been riding.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

make sure you dont buy the old diodes with the carbon highback (they are still floating around on ebay etc), they are anything but bomb proof.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Another vote for flux sf's, paired with a stiff board and its a bulldozer of a set up


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

So many great recommendations. I am having some overload here . 

Flux SF: Do you think my BillyGoat 2013 162 (C2BTX) is stiff enough? Also, the predominant complaint seems to be the complete lack of damping in these bindings. Does that bug you?

Now Drive: These look pretty cool, nice reviews. I think these would be a big departure from the stiff responsive feel I am used to, but maybe I need to adapt to this brave new world.

Questions: Are canted footbeds as great as they seem? My knees are pretty good, but I am getting older. Why isn't every binding canted if they are so excellent?


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

I can answer the canted footbed question. I think they have made a huge difference in the end of day fatigue factor. I have the cants on my Rome 390 boss bindings. At first i started with the lowest degree and now i am riding the 3 degree cants and love it.

I have never had problems with my knees but the canting just makes me feel that much better at the end of my riding day.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

+1 on the rome 390 boss with canting. I do have a bad knee and at the end of the day feels fine.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Canted footbeds are great, I use the 3.5 degree footbeds on my 390 bosses and Targas. Less heel lift and hardly any foot fatigue.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

DexterMichigan said:


> Questions: Are canted footbeds as great as they seem? My knees are pretty good, but I am getting older. Why isn't every binding canted if they are so excellent?


After using flat bindings for the last 20 years or so, I went back to cants 3 winters ago (used them in the late 80s/early 90s) and I am never going back to flat. Canting is good for my knees and leg fatigue.

I am using the Ride El Hefe's mainly because of the canting choices and the independent adjustability of boot centering vs stance/setback.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

I am now feeling bad that bought myself a set of Flux SF. I wish they were canted, but they are not. Maybe I will return them, but I didn't see any canted and stiff binding models I really wanted that weren't super expensive like the Ride El Hefe.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

DexterMichigan said:


> I am now feeling bad that bought myself a set of Flux SF. I wish they were canted, but they are not. Maybe I will return them, but I didn't see any canted and stiff binding models I really wanted that weren't super expensive like the Ride El Hefe.


Factory is canted.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My knees such and honestly I can't tell a lick of difference with canting vs. without.

What Flux has been doing instead of traditional canting is putting softer foam on the instep and harder foam on the outer edge so that it basically provides a canting effect. Does it make any difference? No.

For me, canting is pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

What a problem to have. Thanks for the feedback. I solved my problem by buying both sets of bindings, Flux SF and Union Factory, that way I can at least try them out and return the less desireable ones.

Based on what everyone said, they are both excellent bindings, and while the Flux SF probably have the edge in responsiveness, the Union Factory is much more cushions and has an canted footbed (albeit, the variable foam mentioned on the Flux footbed). I guess I can do know wrong since I am coming from a 2009 Ride SPI binding that didn't really even have foam underfoot.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

DexterMichigan said:


> What a problem to have. Thanks for the feedback. I solved my problem by buying both sets of bindings, Flux SF and Union Factory, that way I can at least try them out and return the less desireable ones.
> 
> Based on what everyone said, they are both excellent bindings, and while the Flux SF probably have the edge in responsiveness, the Union Factory is much more cushions and has an canted footbed (albeit, the variable foam mentioned on the Flux footbed). I guess I can do know wrong since I am coming from a 2009 Ride SPI binding that didn't really even have foam underfoot.


Yea and like I said man, you are always welcome to hook up with me at a local hill sometime and take my Factorys for a ride. I'm on a 166x board but you're big enough for it.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

trapper said:


> Factory is canted.


Do you know by how much? Found nothing on the Union site (degrees).


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Do you know by how much? Found nothing on the Union site (degrees).


I think it's 2.5 but don't quote me on that. Even though I just quoted myself on it.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

trapper said:


> I think it's 2.5 but don't quote me on that. Even though I just quoted myself on it.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

trapper said:


> Yea and like I said man, you are always welcome to hook up with me at a local hill sometime and take my Factorys for a ride. I'm on a 166x board but you're big enough for it.


Thanks man. My other boards are a Gnu Rider's Choice 166W and a Burton Canyon 168W from 1997, that's one is like riding a 2x4 (fun, unless you want to turn). Never as funny as when I tried to mogul that board.

I'm really hoping I like one of these bindings. I was wondering as an afterthought if the Flux SF bindings are too aggressive for mostly groomers, some powder, and a few trees. It's not like I am a badass like everyone here that puts a lot of days on them each year.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wouldn't consider myself a bigger guy but ive been using the same pair of SF bindings for 4 years. Really like them.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

BTW, I did read up on the Flux website about the SFs. They do have variable density foam in the footbed for that "autocant" style canting (the inside has lower density EVA foam than the outside, so it pitches the foot just like canting - although you won't necessarily have the same angles dialed in like adjustable cant footbed).


----------

